# neue Tools für S7



## sps-concept (8 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich setz hier mal 2 Bilder rein. Wenn Interesse besteht schreib ich auch paar Zeilen zum Funktionsumfang. Bin ja auf die Resonanz gespannt.












MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (9 Januar 2005)

was kann dieser kommentareditor alles?
wie greift er auf das projekt zu?


----------



## sps-concept (9 Januar 2005)

*Kommentareditor*

Hallo Markus,

der Editor scheint also mehr Interesse zu erregen als der KOP-Konverter.

Der Editor greift über eine AWL-Quelle auf die S7-Daten zu. Wer so etwas vorhat der will ja auch nicht nur 2 Netzwerkkommentare bearbeiten und da ist das meiner Meinung ein gerechtfertigter Aufwand. Ausserdem macht man nicht in den Datenstrukturen vom S7-Projekt rum. Wer weiss was da so schiefgehen kann...

Was kann er alles: Nach Laden der Quelle kann man oben in der Liste die in der Quelle vorhandenen OB/FC/FB auswählen. Hat man einen Baustein ausgewählt so erscheinen die Netzwerktitel im unteren Fenster.

Was für alle Netzwerke auf einmal gilt:

Man kann führende und nachstehende Leerzeichen entfernen. Das ist bei der Konvertierung von S5-Projekten von Vorteil, da dort alle Netzwerktitel ein führendes Leerzeichen haben. Weiterhin kann man komplett zur Kleinschreibung oder Großschreibung wechseln. Dies ist wahrscheinlich auch mehr bei der Bearbeitung von konvertierten Projekten wichtig. Viele S5-Projekte haben komplett Großbuchstaben. Falls da vereinzelte Kleinbuchstaben drin sind kann man das ändern. Oder es stört einen die Großschreibung (mich zB) und man macht alles erstmal klein und hat nur die paar Anfangsbuchstaben wieder groß zu machen.

Was nur für das markierte Netzwerk gilt:

Die Schaltfläche ">>" und "<<" schieben alle Netzwerke ab dem markierten nach unten/oben. Beim Schieben nach unten entsteht eine Lücke an der markierten Stelle und der letzte Netzwerktitel wird gelöscht. Beim Schieben nach oben wird der Netzwerktitel des davorstehenden Netzwerkes überschrieben und der letzte Netzwerktitel ist leer. Mit der Schaltfläsche "CLR" kann der Inhalt des markierten Netzwerktitels gelöscht werden. Mit der Schaltfläsche "EDIT" wird der Inhalt des Textfeldes übernommen. In diesem Textfeld wird steht immer der Netzwerktitel des markierten Netzwerkes und kann dort editiert werden.

Die Schaltflächen ">" und "<" verschieben nur das markierte Netzwerk nach unten/oben und die anderen Netzwerke rutschen dementsprechend auf/ab. Beim Schieben nach unten bei markiertem Netzwerk 1 werden einfach die Inhalte von Netzwerk 1 und 2 getauscht. Beim nächsten Klick die Inhalte von Netzwerk 2 und 3.....

Die Schaltfläche "speichern" speichert die Änderungen am ausgewählten Baustein (noch nicht die Quelle). Über das Menü "Programm" kann man dann die Quelle speichern bzw wird man beim Schliessen etc gefragt.

Edit 17.01.2005: die Schaltflächen an der Seite sind jetzt selbsterklärend..


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

also der KOP-Editor ist sehr interessant, da damit Fehler produziert werden können, die wirklich schwer zu finden sind. Meines Wissens besteht der hinter den Zuweisungsbefehlen stehende CALL aus einer Zusammenssetzung von weiteren Befehlen, wobei auch hierbei auf Lokaldaten zugegriffen wird. Der S7-Editor orientiert sich dabei an den vorhandenen (also deklarierten) TEMP-Variablen. Wenn keine vorhanden sind, dann beginnt er bei L0.0, sichert dort Register usw. und überschreibt die zuvor beschriebene Lokaldatenbits.
Da der Programmierer die Zeilen einfügt, werden diese beim Anlegen von Lokaldaten auch nicht vom S7-Editor überarbeitet, dies muss der Programmierer selbst tun, wobei er vorher auf AWL schalten muss, da er ja die Zeilen in KOP nicht sieht.

Also ob dass die Arbeitet erleichtert ist wirklich die Frage. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## sps-concept (10 Januar 2005)

*KOP-Konverter*

Hallo,

der Programmierer sollte sich natürlich vorher ansehen (zb Testaufruf) ab welcher Lokaladresse Step 7 anfängt. Diese Adresse kann dann beim KOP-Konverter eingegeben werden. Der Programmierer muss nicht in AWL umschalten, da die zu bearbeitenden Bausteinaufrufe nicht in KOP darstellbar sind. Auch wenn dieses Tool die Arbeit erleichtert entbindet es den Programmierer nicht davon das Ergebnis zu prüfen. 

Meine Vorgehensweise:
KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor mit Ansicht KOP
nicht übersetzbaren CALL-Aufruf markieren
ausschneiden (STRG + X)
verbleibende Leerzeilen löschen
in AWL-Fenster des KOP-Konverter einfügen
Parameter wählen (Checkbox)
konvertieren
begutachten
mit Button "kopieren" Inhalt des KOP-Fensters kopieren
in KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor wieder einfügen
Baustein speichern und schon ist der Aufruf in KOP darstellbar

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (10 Januar 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Sollte man aus Versehen vorhandene Lokaldaten überschreiben weil man die Startadresse falsch gewählt hat so bleibt der Baustein "nicht in KOP darstellbar". Das sollte einem dann zu denken geben. Wählt man eine höhere Adresse als benötigt, zb ab L4.0 obwohl ab L0.0 frei ist dann verschiebt sich Step 7 nach dem nächsten Speichern ab dem der Aufruf KOP-darstellbar ist selbstständig.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

*Helferlein*

Hi,

schaut ja erstmal nicht schlecht aus. Aber ob das jemand ernsthaft haben will? Ham zwar viele angeschaut aber die Resonanz bleibt wohl aus. Ich persönlich habe keine Verwendung dafür. 

Schmidti


----------



## Heinz (11 Januar 2005)

Die Stärke ist bei der Konvertierung von S5 nach S7 weil dort die Aufrufe nicht nach KOP/FUP umgewandelt werden können.

Das Kommentartool spart echt viel Arbeit, weil die Kommentare in S5 häufig nicht richtig sind.


Mein Eindruck:
Gutes Tool zur Konvertierung . . . . . . .


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2005)

*Tools*

Hallo Heinz,

mal was positives ;-)   Aber Ralle hat mir geschrieben dass er seine Bausteinaufrufe ausschliesslich in AWL macht. Wenn man dann mit nem Standardprogramm an nen Kunden gerät der diese in KOP haben möchte ist das auch ne Erleichterung mit dem KOP-Konverter. Ich hatte letztens 3 Programme von S5 nach S7 zu konvertieren. In der Summe waren das über 200 Bausteinaufrufe mit durchschnittlich je 25 Parametern. Ohne KOP-Konverter würde ich wahrscheinlich heute noch dran sitzen. Und wie schnell hat man da nen Fehler eingebastelt...

Desweiteren wurde es bei der S5 ja oft so gehandhabt dass online Netzwerke geändert/eingefügt wurden. Nach getaner Arbeit kopieren online -> offline und bye bye. Und die Netzwerktitel? In den oben erwähnten 3 Programmen war es mehrmals so dass die Netzwerktitel im Netzwerk 60 aufhörten aber es gab über 100 Netzwerke. Zwischendurch immer mal noch ne Hilfsfunktion eingefügt usw. Entweder man zieht das gleich im PK glatt vor der Konvertierung oder man nimmt den Netzwerktiteleditor. Hat jemand noch Anregungen zu den Funktionsumfängen? Würdet ihr die Tools einsetzen?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Heinz (11 Januar 2005)

@André
stimmt an diesen Anwendungsfall habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Eine Anmerkung am Rande: 
Es gibt auch Kunden die auf FUP stehen   dafür müßte es doch auch gehen...


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2005)

Interesse ist da, über Anregungen denke ich noch nach  :lol: 

P.S: Als ich dich fragte, womit du programmierst, meinte ich eigentlich deine Tools


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2005)

:idea: 

Der Netzwerkeditor scheint echt nicht schlecht zu sein. Ich hätte da wohl auch Verwendung für. Gibt es eine Demoversion

Axel :wink:


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2005)

*Tools*

Hallo Heinz,

ja es geht auch für FUP. Vielleicht fällt euch ja ein treffenderer Name fürs Tool ein. Oder ich mache einen KOP-Konverter und einen FUP-Konverter... Unterschied ist der Name und die Buttons ;-)

@Ralle: Microsoft Visual Basic

@Axel: nein eine Demoversion gibt es nicht. Beide Tools sind auch *noch nicht *öffentlich. Sollte aber genügend Interesse bestehen so ist dies geplant. Aber bevor man so ein Tool an die Allgemeinheit gibt sollte man alle Eventualitäten und Betriebssysteme durchgespielt haben. Das verursacht noch einmal nicht zu unterschätzende Kosten und ist nicht lohnenswert wenn es nur 5 Interessenten gibt.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

*Programme*

Guten Abend!

Sieht ganz so aus als hätte sich da jemand mächtig Mühe gemacht. Falls ich mal ne Verwendung dafür habe werd ich sicher dran denken. Mal ne grobe Kostenrechnung machen wieviel Zeit ich in dem konkreten Fall damit einspare. Wieviel sollen die Teile kosten? Sind weitere Funktionserweiterungen geplant?

René


----------



## sps-concept (16 Januar 2005)

*Tools*

Hallo!

Ist ziemlich ruhig geworden. Also doch nich so gross das Interesse. Zum Preis kann ich noch nichts sagen. Erweiterungen sind gut möglich, ich warte ja auf Anregungen. Haben die Videos die Beschreibung etwas unterstützt?

http://www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/call_converter.zip
http://www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/netzwerktiteleditor.zip 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

*muss das sein?*

Halloo!!!!!!!!

Kriegt jetzt Deltalogic Konkurrenz? Wenn niemand antwortet heisst das es interessiert sich niemand dafür! Also? Schluss mit dem Getexte. Es will keiner lesen!!!!!


----------



## SPS Markus (16 Januar 2005)

Hallo "genervter"


du vergisst wohl in welcher Rubrik du dich befindest!

Punkt 1 : Hättest du etwas Mumm, wüdest du dich im Forum anmelden!
Punkt 2 : Warum liest du diese Texte wenn du dich "genervt" fühlst?


Hallo André,
mach weiter so. Ich finde es gut wenn sich jemand Gedanken macht und
etwas tut..

Deine Tools sehen sehr durchdacht aus, kann sie aber nicht verwenden da
ich keine S5-Projekte umsetze.

Gruss  Markus


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

*Re: muss das sein?*



> Schluss mit dem Getexte. Es will keiner lesen!!



Schluss mit dem Gepöpel. Es will keiner lesen.



> Wenn niemand antwortet heisst das es interessiert sich niemand dafür!



Nun, es ist eine Diskussion zustande gekommen, 
die über 2 Seiten geht. Also scheint es schon 
jemand zu interessieren.

Ich gehe übrigens nirgends freiwillig hin, 
wo ich mich genervt fühle.

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## sps-concept (17 Januar 2005)

*genervt...*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier auf keinen Fall jemanden zutexten. Interesse gab es ja bezüglich der Tools und da gebe ich gerne Auskunft. Wen das nicht interessiert der muss es ja nicht unbedingt lesen. 

@Markus: Die Tools sind nicht nur für S5-Konvertierungen. Es können alle AWL-Aufrufe mit dem KOP-Konverter gewandelt werden. Und verschobene Netzwerktitel gibts auch noch bei der S7. Eine Frage an die Instandhalter: Ihr kennt doch sicher das Problem, oder? Da kann man auch von den betroffenen Bausteinen eine Quelle erstellen, mit dem Netzwerktiteleditor bearbeiten und wieder importieren/Übersetzen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2005)

Hallo André.

Wie ich ja schon mal erwähnt habe finde ich den Netzwerkeditor recht interessant. Nun mal raus mit der Sprache.... wann kommt er und was kostet er....
Ich hätte auch noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Und zwar wäre es (für mich) sinnvoll wenn der angeklickte Kommentar gleich in der letzen Zeile (Editorzeile) erscheinen würde.

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## sps-concept (17 Januar 2005)

*Netzwerktiteleditor*

Hallo Axel,

die Editorzeile ist oben die 2. Zeile wo Netzwerktitel __ steht. Unten das ist die Zwischenablage wo du reinkopieren kannst. Dann wählst du dir aus was du willst (Dropdown) und kriegst es durch Einfügen in das gewünschte Netzwerk. Das Tool kommt voraussichtlich (bei entsprechendem Interesse) im Februar. Kosten wird es (geplant) unter 200€. Das mag zwar erstmal für manche viel erscheinen, aber wer weiss wieviel Aufwand die Bereigung von Hand bedeutet der ist sicher gerne bereit dies zu investieren. Gegenfrage: Wieviel wäre es euch wert?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2005)

oh. Dann hab ich wohl beim Video nicht richtig aufgepasst. :shock: ... 
Ob ich meinen Chef davon überzeugen kann für das Helferlein 200 Euro auszugeben muss ich mal sehen... Du hast aber recht mit Deiner Einschätzung. Der Preis erscheint auf dem ersten Blick recht hoch.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*Preis*

Einen schönen Freitagfeierabend!

Ich habe ne Weile hier mitgelesen. Interessante Sache für den der eine Verwendung dafür hat. Aber meines Erachtens ist die Zielgruppe nur eine Randgruppe. Ab und zu hätte ich schon ne Verwendung, aber da ist nicht so vile zu tun dass ich mir dafür etwas kaufen würde. Was soll es denn kosten? Allzuviel kann man nicht verlangen.

Hans


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*Ideen*

Liebe Leser ;-)

Meine Ideen wären noch folgende:

*KOP-Konverter*
auch englische Mnemonik (so richtig?) implementieren

Datenbank für Konvertierungseinstellungen so dass die Haken nicht immer neu gesetzt werden müssen

*Netzwerktiteleditor*
Suchen/Ersetzen
Rechtschreibprüfung

René


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*tools*

wenn ich mal sowas brauche programmiere ich es selbst. aber trotzdem gute idee.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

*?*

und hier? neue version? gibts die tools? kosten? demo?

chris


----------



## s-valve (25 August 2005)

Hallo André,

die Tools sehen sehr nützlich und gut überlegt aus, auch wenn ich fast ausschließlich in AWL schreibe.

Mich würde eher interessieren wie und wo Du die Daten her bekommst, also die Netzwerkdaten oder einfach wie Du die Programmdaten aus dem Projektordner extrahierst. Ich frage, weil mich bei meinem Programm diese Frage in Bezug auf POEs beschäftigt.
Ich werde dazu demnächst mal eine E-Mail schicken, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.

MfG Martin


----------

